
Show HN: Infinity – Flexible Work Management Software - stef89
https://startinfinity.com
======
ghego1
Looks really nice and it's definitely something I might consider using if
needed. However I was going through the privacy policy and it's not clear how
data is protected. I've only found this line:

> We implement appropriate technical and organizational measures to protect
> the information we collect and store.

I have not found any relevant info on what actual measures are implemented.
This is a big issue under the GDPR because without further info it's not
possible to understand if sufficient measures are implemented. In short, the
GDPR requires that all appropriate measures are adopted. Without knowing what
measures this service implements, potential users cannot access if this app is
sufficiently secure for their use cases. As a result, in case of breaches,
they might be liable for wrongly selecting this as a service to manage their
data (e.g. customers contact info). IMHO, given the above there's no excuse
for not encrypting data (in a way that makes it accessible to law enforcement
authorities where needed), so if that's not part of the security measures
implemented by a service, for me it's a deal breaker.

~~~
robinwassen
It is basically the same phrase as the site you currently are on use in its
Privacy Policy.

~~~
ghego1
The difference being that on apps like Infinity I might be entering info on
third parties, like contact details of our clients/customers. On websites like
HN I'm concerned only about _my_ privacy as I'm only processing _my_ personal
data. On an app like Infinity, I would be processing personal data of third
parties. So if Infinity has a data breach and the personal data of such third
parties is exposed, I might be liable if I picked a platform with weak
security. Before granting them access to the personal data that I process, it
is my duty (under the GDPR) to make sure that they are actually reliable.

------
nodesocket
Curious how Infinity compares to AirTable or Monday.com?

